# Cheap supper



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Already was making rice to go with leftover red beans. Added some sausage, biscuits and mater gravy and just skipped the beans. Fast, easy and cheap. Pretty good too...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great! Mater gravy is one of my fav foods on the planet! I noticed your probably not sharing that second bowl ! hahaha nice 1911!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Daddy made sure I could cook certain things soon as I could reach the stovetop safely. Grits, rice, mater gravy and eggs were first on his, "you can always survive with this", list of things to cook.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright! Dinner with a gun, and both looking good.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol


----------

